# Transport for Annie



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

i don’t have a travel cage for annie because unfortunately money is tight right now and i’m in school. (please no judgmental comments that i’m not a good bird mom, i’m doing my best) but her cage is 2ftx3ftx1ft and i have to move her to my college apartment tomorrow. the woman at the pet store said to transport her, just to put her in a decent sized shoe box with some windows and air holes. it’s only a 2 hr car ride, but i have to collapse her cage to get it in my car. is that a bad idea to use a shoe box?


----------



## LucyBuddy (Aug 17, 2018)

*agree*

a shoe box, or other small box is fine for transporting ..... my local budgie breeder sells budgies and puts them in a shoe box for the transport home.... just remember to poke pen sized holes in the box, so your bird can breathe...
and setup the cage as soon as you can.... birds can get stressed very easily when being moved to a new environment, so try to keep the box as still as possible, and gently talk to your bird whilst moving. A soothing calm "everything is ok" gentle voice can help calm your bird.... it may take a day or 2 for your bird to calm down and feel safe in your new home.... it's best just to let them get used to the new room/environment for a day or 2... until they feel safe/ comfortable.....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What’s even better is a plastic tub (you can find them in various sizes, and are rather inexpensive). You can drape a towel over the top for security, while leaving part open for air. 

Or, any clean box with air holes will do in a pinch. Preferably larger than a shoe box for a budgie who is used to a larger space. Shoe boxes are often used for young babies who don’t know any different. But if you need to use a shoe box for an adult, don’t worry, although not the most ideal, they will be “fine” in the end. Budgies are extremely resiiient . Best wishes for your travels.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Bailey, you've been given great advice  

Best wishes for your travels!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've changed the title of your thread.
As per the Site Guidelines, we request that thread titles be descriptive of the topic. 

You've been given excellent advice with regard to transporting Annie back to your college apartment.

I would suggest that you get a small travel cage for the future - they are fairly inexpensive and/or perhaps you could ask for one for Christmas.

Best wishes in your travels and your coming school year.*


----------

